

Project Logos - natmaster
http://www.dellsocialinnovationcompetition.com/apex/ideaView?id=087800000005GwJAAU
I want to fix news. Please give me feedback.
(Note: a lot of details have been omitted in the public entry to protect the execution of my idea - if you need more information, feel free to ask and I might reveal more)
======
timmorgan
Am I the only one who thought this was a link to something about logo designs
for open source projects?

